
Solar geoengineering could cause unwanted changes in climate, modelling suggests - makerofspoons
https://physicsworld.com/a/solar-geoengineering-could-cause-unwanted-changes-in-climate-new-modelling-suggests/
======
mcshay79
Now that there's a "healthy" dialogue about the topic of spraying the skies in
mainstream science, will we continue to insist that the plumes of persistent
white-stuff expelled from the backs of airplanes are just "condensation"? And
that suggesting otherwise is disordered thinking?

